# What do you use to clean your hutch with?



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've just used water but was wondering if you can use fairy liquid or not?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

susan_1981 said:


> I've just used water but was wondering if you can use fairy liquid or not?


I do .. but make sure rinse it out after .. but there is some spray from petshops with disinfectent thats safe for rabbits mybe next time you can buy that...


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I use diluted dettol or when they lived outside I used diluted jayes fluid...you've got to read the labels to see how much you need to dilute it by but as the wood used to get soaked by their wee I always felt better using a disinfectant


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I normal use the jet setting on our hose which gets rid of any stuck on poo on Miffys plastic cage base. I used to use jays fluid as a teen on hutches, I think they now sell a spray disinfectant. I have read that the normal kitchen disinfectant sprays shouldnt be used not sure why but the back of mine says dont let cats near it while its still wet so cant think it would be good for bunnies. I think the petshop stuff can be expensive for what it is.


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

The hose is a good idea. I think I might stick with water for now and just put plenty of newspaper down underneath the hay/sawdust. Next time I have to buy hay and bunny food, I might have a look to see what they have in the pet shop x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

i use pet safe disinfectant from the pet shop but i put newspaper down as well.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

i use the disinfectant from petshops thats bun safe. Have you tried popping a litter tray in the hutch where they pee? Much easier and saves the staining on your hutch.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I also use the pet safe dissenfectant safe for rabbits from [email protected] but I do find once the buns are litter trained its so much easier... before mine were litter trained I had to do it every day!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Jeyes Fluid watered down in a spray pump bottle.
I leave it dry out and then put the new bedding in.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> i use the disinfectant from petshops thats bun safe. Have you tried popping a litter tray in the hutch where they pee? Much easier and saves the staining on your hutch.


Why on earth did i not think of putting his litter tray in his hutch? 

Thanks for that crofty


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If i am doing a big clean out I use diluted dettol(you can have a bath in dettol so I figure its pretty safe!) I keep some of the Lemon Keep It Clean in the shed to use in the corners each clean out and as an air freshener! I have litter trays for mine, but I find mine get bad where the water bottles drip. 

I have got lino down in my hutches, I have done for quite a while and it is soooo much easier to clean(as long as they havent chewed holes in it! It saves the wood getting stained/smelly/stuff stuck to it.

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I use the spray cleaners each time they get cleaned out and once a fortnight I use diluted Jeyes to give it a good scrub and nice smell. Make sure to rince the Jeyes out properly and leave the cages to completely dry before putting new bedding in to its safe for them.


----------

